# 18-Pounders - 1915



## Bill Smy (7 Jan 2001)

The 10th Field Battery was equipped with 18-pounders at the 2nd Battle of Ypres, April 1915. Can anyone direct me to the war establishment of the battery (it had 5 officers and 189 men, and 165 horses) but I‘m looking for the line serials showing the detail of the structure of the battery.

I‘m also interested in the characteristics of the 18-pounder, and its employment.

Any help appreciated


----------



## RCA (7 Jan 2001)

For the characteristics of the 18-pounder, and its employment, the place to start looking could be the RCA Museam in Shilo. I dont have a web site for them but I‘m sure it wouldn‘t be hard to find.

Their Mailing Address is 
RCA Museaum
CFB Shilo
R0K 2A0

That should get it to them

They also might have the info on 10 Fd Bty or at least where they are from.


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

THE 10TH BATTERY WAS FROM ST CATHARINES ON ,4 GUN BATTERY AND WAS WITH THE3RD BRIGADE 1ST CANADIAN DIVISION 2ND BRITISH ARMY, COMMANDED BY GEN-SMITH-DORRIEN THE 1ST DIV COMANDED BY BRIG-GEN H.C THACKER BRIGADE C.O LT. COL E.W LEONARD 10TH BATTERY C.O MAJ-J.C BALL.THE TRAINING AREA WAS  BETWEEN CASSEL AND POPERINGHE, THE ARTY BILLETING AREA WAS ABOUT 14 TO 18 MILES FROM YPRES.IN 1918 THE BRIGADE MOVED TO THE 4TH DIV.NOW YOUR BEST MOVE WOULD BE TO GO TO THE RCA MUSEUM LIKE BUDDY REFERED TO . THAT IS ONE OF THE BEST MILITARY MUSEUMS  THAT CANADA HAS, I KNOW BECAUSE I RECEIVE A LOT OF INFO FROM THEM,BESIDES I WAS STATIONED THERE IN THE 80s WITH 3RCHA. ALSO ASK THEM FOR A SET OF THE GUNNERS OF CANADA ,THAT IS VERY GOOD READING I WISH YOU LUCK AND I HOPE I HELPED JUST A LITTLE.   GOODBY AND UBIQUE


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

THE 10TH BATTERY WAS FROM ST CATHARINES ON ,4 GUN BATTERY AND WAS WITH THE3RD BRIGADE 1ST CANADIAN DIVISION 2ND BRITISH ARMY, COMMANDED BY GEN-SMITH-DORRIEN THE 1ST DIV COMANDED BY BRIG-GEN H.C THACKER BRIGADE C.O LT. COL E.W LEONARD 10TH BATTERY C.O MAJ-J.C BALL.THE TRAINING AREA WAS  BETWEEN CASSEL AND POPERINGHE, THE ARTY BILLETING AREA WAS ABOUT 14 TO 18 MILES FROM YPRES.IN 1918 THE BRIGADE MOVED TO THE 4TH DIV.NOW YOUR BEST MOVE WOULD BE TO GO TO THE RCA MUSEUM LIKE BUDDY REFERED TO . THAT IS ONE OF THE BEST MILITARY MUSEUMS  THAT CANADA HAS, I KNOW BECAUSE I RECEIVE A LOT OF INFO FROM THEM,BESIDES I WAS STATIONED THERE IN THE 80s WITH 3RCHA. ALSO ASK THEM FOR A SET OF THE GUNNERS OF CANADA ,THAT IS VERY GOOD READING I WISH YOU LUCK AND I HOPE I HELPED JUST A LITTLE.   GOODBY AND UBIQUE


----------

